
Responsive Web Considered Harmful - e-sushi
https://medium.com/cool-code-pal/responsive-web-considered-harmful-f3a2f075e971#.qm6lgcyu2
======
flukus
> It is said that it was not until 2001 when the first website to adapt to the
> size of the browser, Audi.com, launched. It was called “responsive web
> design” because it was designed to respond to the changing screen sizes
> being introduced to the Web at that time.

All websites were responsive until we started doing things like using tables
for layout.

~~~
ashitlerferad
Shit's responsive:

[http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/)

